# This a decent size tank?



## Skurecki (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello im interested in getting into the saltwater aquarium hobby, and i was wondering if a 45 gallon would be a good place to start? i know on the common questions sticky said "any size you could afford to equip" however if you guys were to reccommend a size for a beginner what would it be?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

90+ gallon for wet behind the ears new comers would be a good size, but again its all based on what you can afford. A 45 gallon wouldn't be to terrible. I started with a 55.


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

For a beginner the largest size you can afford & accommodate is best. A 45 gallon will limit the kinds of fish you can get due it it's smaller size.


So if you want some really cool larger fish I'd go bigger, but if you just want smaller fish a 45 gallon would be fine.


----------



## SeverumGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, 45g is a good start if it's all you can afford. You can only keep about 4 community fish that don't get too big. Keep in mind that a narrow tank like a 45 or a 55g aren't very good to try having a reef setup. I would go with just fish in a 45g and use fake coral ornaments. Plus, if you don't have a reef, it's a lot easier to treat diseases because you can add copper and not worry about killing your reef. If you want to start a reef, I would start with a 75g or something that has depth to it.


----------

